# Great iPad Resource



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.ilounge.com

This site is great for all your iAnything questions.

Recent iPad articles that answer questions are here:

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/articles/comments/apple-ipad-top-21-reader-questions-answered

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/articles/comments/apple-ipad-the-next-20-reader-questions-answered/


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I saw this site a while ago when searching about iphone stuff


----------

